# Animal shelter volunteers



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Raise your hand if you currently volunteer or used to volunteer at an animal shelter, or maybe just helped out at an animal rehabilitation center or something.

I volunteer at the Harbor Humane Society, and I can't wait to get there every time =] It feels good knowing you're saving lives


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

I used to volunteer at a cat shelter, but life threw too much stuff at me to handle at once, so I don't have time, now. :roll:


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

i really really want to! im looking into finding one near me that needs help


----------



## jesirose (Sep 21, 2008)

Vortex said:


> i really really want to! im looking into finding one near me that needs help


Any of them - they ALL need help.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Yep, they do all need help. The one im working at now is just overflowing with animals and they can use all the volunteers they can get. It really is a very rewarding experience


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

Oh, I forgot to mention - some animal shelters have age requirements. At the one im at, you have to be 16, or if you're younger you have to have an adult volunteer with you and be with you the whole time. I'm 15 but the volunteer coordinator let me do it anyways, but I can only be with the cats, not the dogs until im 16.


----------



## roxy (Oct 14, 2008)

i'll be goin for volenteer training at the spca on wednesday and hopefully soon after that i'll be volenteering on a regular basis. i'm actually really excited about it


----------



## Chase (Feb 15, 2009)

I volunteer at Busch wildlife it is so much fun. It is a shelter for wild animals that have been orphaned or injured. We mostly work with the birds of prey (Owls: screech, barn, great horned, barred, burrowing. Eagles: Bald Golden. Hawks: Red tailed, Red shouldered, kestrels, peregrine falcon.) I guess there are the safest for volunteer to be around. But sometimes we get to help with the deer, foxes, bobcats, skunks, raccoons, snakes and opossums and i make food for everyone there. I need 200 hours to graduate from my high school environmental program so do most of my friends(and my twin “The Nature Nerd”) so we pick a day and all go Busch it is way more fun than going and sitting at a move and a lot more rewarding.


----------



## r_k_chic47 (Aug 28, 2008)

That sounds awesome, Chase! I've always wanted to volunteer at a wildlife rehabilitation center, but there isn't one near enough to me that I could be there every week :|


----------



## Amy (Feb 11, 2009)

While I was living in the Netherlands for four months, I volunteered at a small animal and bird rescue center. The best thing, besides hand feeding baby birds, was getting to interact with wild European hedgehogs. My hedgie was back home in the states and I was missing her terribly. It was such a treat to be able to rehabilitate her European brethren! :lol:


----------

